# Standard Poodles near-ish Kansas City



## AoifeRollo (Jun 14, 2015)

Does anyone know of any reputable standard poodle breeders with an 8 or so hour drive of Kansas City, MO?


----------



## evth (Apr 25, 2015)

*Sedalia SPoo Breeder*

Rebecca's Parti Poodles
Rebecca's Parti Poodles - Home

My husband and I just adopted our male silver and white guy from Rebecca. We like that the parents are in home and the pups are raised underfoot. Monty is 10 weeks old and is a clever sweetheart. Best wishes as you search for a SPoo puppy!


----------



## AoifeRollo (Jun 14, 2015)

Sedalia is literally 20 minutes from me! I'll check her out. Thank you!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

You actually have some really well known and respected poodle breeders in your area.

Email Sharon Svoboda of Harten - Sharon is wonderful to help people and she has a beautiful and healthy bloodline.

There is a 4 day show in SEDALIA, MO - over the July 4th weekend. It's a great showsite - a fairground/racetrack - I have been before and it was a lot of fun.

You'll have the opportunity to meet several breeders there - Sharon likely being one of them. Just remember that while they are showing - they are working against a pretty tight time table and the clock is ticking. So find the standards, observe, say " Scuse me, When Is a time we could chat?" and come back when they say. Of course they never mind if you watch them  and remember no petting the poodles while the hair is "done". (Best way I know to describe handlers is think of yourself on a deadline. They are usually working 3 or 4 deadlines - if they are showing say toys, minis and standards - cause there is the classes and the groups)

Ah - and that you want a pet is what we want. Just because the handlers are showing doesn't mean that they don't appreciate a great pet home.

Best Wishes

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Tab has given wonderful advice!

Don't pack up and head to the Sedalia show just yet, though. The show site was rented out for something else this year and there will not be a dog show in Sedalia, MO 4th of July Weekend.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

just noticed this: courthill standard poodles in eudora ks is advertising a litter of black puppies. the sire is a harten (sharon svoboda) dog, so that's in line with nola's recommendation: Home

may be worth a look, and good luck.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If Sharon does not have any babies, you might consider Autumn Shades Poodles. Vicki Graf sometimes has thoughtfully bred field puppies from good genetic matches. Well socialized pups and well tested parents.


----------

